# Birthday cigar



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

As Fate would have it, as the Stork was carrying me to my parents' house in 1966, someone was putting the very first Cohiba band on a cigar.

Yes, Cohiba and I both saw the light of day for the first time in 1966, which of course means we're both 50 this year. I want to pick out a fantastic Cohiba to celebrate my (our) half-century mark. Many would say there are no non-fantastic Cohibas; I won't disagree, but, if you were picking a Cohiba for your 50th in this special year for both cigar and smoker, what would it be?

Note: my birthday is in July, so I want to get ordering now to have it on hand and well settled-in before the big day.

Please give me your suggestions.

thanks!


MG


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

That Cohiba 1966 EL runs over $100 per stick in some parts of the world. I never had one but for the big 50! Go for it! 
On a less expensive note a Cohiba BHK 52 or Piramids Extra is always a great choice!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The Cohiba 1966 EL @George007 suggested would seem to be the perfect choice... if you can find one. Barring that, legend has it that the Lancero was the original Cohiba, made especially for Fidel Castro beginning in 1966.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I had not heard of the 1966 EL. It does indeed sound like a match made in heaven. I don't recall seeing it from any of my suppliers, but I'll definitely take a look.

Yes, I think the Lancero was the original. Also a good choice!


- MG


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

I know a supplier who has them for $120 a stick....
I cannot say who due to the forum rules but lets just say it is hands down one of the Finest and most expensive Cuban's around...


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

1966 EL, as mentioned, if you can find one.. if not a BHK52 would be my second choice.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

The 1966 EL can be had on the secondary market for $60 each but most are sold in 10 count boxes or if you are lucky 5 packs. If decide to buy a box please remember that it will need to be aged for a few years before they are ready to smoke. If you want PM me.


Good Luck.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Have nothing to offer, but welcome to the 50's. It's not as bad as you might hear.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sub'd. Looking for a solid Cohiba purchase myself besides the Genios on the docket.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

NormH3 said:


> Have nothing to offer, but welcome to the 50's. It's not as bad as you might hear.


Yup, 49 was a lot worse - a whole year of people giving me a hard time about how I was about to turn 50. Once I did, nobody gave gave a fig anymore!

But, happy early BD @MaxG. Mine comes up in July too. Still 4-months to go, but you guys can start sending us presents anytime now!


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yup, 49 was a lot worse - a whole year of people giving me a hard time about how I was about to turn 50. Once I did, nobody gave gave a fig anymore!
> 
> But, happy early BD @MaxG. Mine comes up in July too. Still 4-months to go, but you guys can start sending us presents anytime now!


50 doesn't faze me at all. It's truly just a number. I'm in a much better place in life now than I was 10 years ago, and I have no reason to believe this won't be my best decade.

But, yeah, go ahead and send me and @curmudgeonista oodles of goodies to help us get through these harrowing times. :grin2:

- MG


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Half-Century birthday cigar update: And CONTEST!!! :surprise:

My 50th birthday cigar has been chosen and procured.

Here's the fun (I hope) little contest to help me celebrate (and get you at least one free CC).

First off, in this thread I originally stated I was only considering Cohiba, but I opened up the field of contenders to any "ultra" premium / expensive / relatively legendary cigar. So the winning cigar isn't _necessarily_ a Cohiba. But it may be.

The first person who guesses (and posts in this thread) the cigar I chose gets a free CC. This CC will come to you unbanded. If you post a review (short is fine) and guess correctly which cigar it is, you will receive from Max's wineador your choice of 1:

- Bolivar Belicoso Finos
- San Luis Rey Regios
- Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2

Hopefully this doesn't sound like too much work, but there are free CC(s) in it for you!

In the spirit of the Olympics, let the games begin!

- MG :vs_cool:


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Happy 50th birthday!! Hope it was great and here is wishing you 50 more yrs of the same!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Max.
My guess is an HU Sir Winston.
I turn 55 in about 2 hours, so feel free to overnight that winning SLR >


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Happy Birthday, Max.
> My guess is an HU Sir Winston.
> I turn 55 in about 2 hours, so feel free to overnight that winning SLR >


Happy Birthday @Rondo!! Here is wishing you health, wealth and happiness....

....and your favorite cigar!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy birthday to both Max and Ron. . Here's to another great year.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll take a WAG and say Cohiba Robustos Supremos


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Padron 50th. Happy birthday!


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks to all the well wishes. My birthday isn't actually until July (along with @curmudgeonista ) and happy birthday to BOTL Rondo.

No correct guesses yet...

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MaxG said:


> Thanks to all the well wishes. My birthday isn't actually until July (along with @curmudgeonista ) and happy birthday to BOTL Rondo.
> 
> No correct guesses yet...
> 
> - MG


Well a very happy birthday to all of you then.
Wishes for many more.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy birthday and cool contest. I'll guess the Cohiba behike 56 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Good guess. I considered this. But no. 


- MG


----------

